# Identical Hardware - HD Swap ?



## Ronaldr (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello All,

My system seems to be running a bit slow and I'm thinking that it might be the hardware. I have a box with identical hardware.

Is it possible to just swap the hard drive into the identical box ? Or will I run into any problems ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2009)

If the other box is truly identical that should be possible.


----------



## Ronaldr (Nov 2, 2009)

Well its the same model of everything so..

Ok, Im going to give it a shot then, will report back with details


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 2, 2009)

Make sure stuff like e.g. RAID settings and BIOS options are in sync as well.


----------



## Ronaldr (Nov 2, 2009)

well, it seems to be working fine, seemed a little slow on startup but after a second restart, everything seemed to go well


----------

